# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC for his or her resolution(s) for the new year.
*Basic Task ii* - January 25th is (unofficial) Opposite Day. This task is pretty flexible, so you can be as creative as possible. You could wear your clothes backwards, change gender, tell a DC that it's night when it's actually day.. endless options.

*Advanced Task i* - Turn invisible and go somewhere naughty you shouldn't be. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Confront and defeat the Balrog of Moria using any means necessary.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find an unfrozen body of water, and freeze it using any means. Then make a hole in the ice and go ice fishing. Report what you catch.

----------


## PercyLucid

*Balrog of Moria?*m LOL  :Cheeky: 

Have you been watching the Lord of the Rings yesterday on the TV? ::D:  Kind of suspicious that after a 11am to 11pm Lord of the Ring marathon (forgot the channel) you come up with this task, LOL.

Well, time to get busy then. The Bonus is fairly easy, might do that one  :smiley: 

Is that you on the pic? Nice catch!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I admit I have been going pretty Hobbit/LOTR crazy lately Percy because I just watched Desolation of Smaug. And I DID watch Fellowship yesterday, but on DVD. I didn't know about the marathon, damn.

Any why yes, that is a pic of me and I caught that giant whatever-the-heck it is.

----------


## PercyLucid

I knew it!!!!

That Balrog task in there was very suspicious  :tongue2:  Like it did not come out of nowhere hahaha. I love it tho  ::D:  Can't wait for you to post the Task of the Year. Lets see if I can pay a visit to Moria and do something near there for one of the ToTY. 

And yep, that was my TV yesterday. All three movies in a row lol.

Well congrats on the catch  :smiley:

----------


## TwitchLucidity

The advance tasks sounds fun,  ::D:  Can't wait to go to sleep tonight,  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Nice Pike.......Girl aint bad either  :tongue2: 

ps: Just a suggestion..
 When you close the thread for the month add a link to next month as the last post so we don't have to navigate to it..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Nice Pike.......Girl aint bad either 
> 
> ps: Just a suggestion..
> When you close the thread for the month you need to post a link to next month as the last post so we don't have to navigate for it..



You know, someone suggested that before and I completely forgot about it. Will do!

----------


## woblybil

Advanced 2 should be easy for me..
Is it fair to turn visible after we sneak in and scare the pants off of them ?   :woohoo:

----------


## Maxis

Oooo, nice tasks! I think I'll try all of them at one point or another. I really have been wanting to learn and practice on turning invisible in lucid dreams, so I think I'll try advanced I (which sounds like it'd be very fun and funny to do to begin with) first in my next vivid-enough LD. Basic II sounds like it would produce some humorous results as well.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Balrog would be fun! Fire on fire! Muhahaha. That is a really advanced task. I like.

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome tasks! And I love the opposite day task! Looking forward to reading lots of creative task executions!  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Advanced I...I'll be all over that one

----------


## FryingMan

"Flame of Udun! ...  YOU .... SHALL ... NOT ... PASS ... Go, do not collect $200"

"Hrmph! (fire / smoke breath, cracks whip)"

"Oh yeah?  Your whip can Meet my infinitely variable-length infinitely powerful lightsaber plasma emitting fingers.  Swish and flick, Balrog steaks are ready to grill (*), and I've got some golden wings for the month, big boy.   By the way that's Boardwalk, I have a hotel there, you owe me big bucks"

"Hrmph! (fire / smoke breath, cracks whip)"

"Hey those are the rules, don't make me smote your smokey ass on the mountain side again!"

(*) although, technically, Balrog must be eaten tartar, as they're invulnerable to fire....doh!

----------


## Sensei

Had a sick day and 4 lucids. In one of them I decided to try and do a task. Didn't succeed. DC stopped me from getting close to it.


*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



Whee!!! another LD! I jump down out of the house, it is dark, and I am in a city. kind of strange thought because there are no streets. It is a little bit of an older city. Just walkways and such. _I want to do a task. I had decided on one... (I had decided on Aladdin, but forgot) LOTR! there were two. One was long and involved the lonely mountain and Smaug, the other the Balrog. guess I'll do the easy one. It is already dark, I just need to go down a little._  I jump into a house and get shot out.
"Don't try this" an old man is sitting in a tree, I can only focus on his face, his body seems to be opaque. 
"What?" I say, climbing up to him.
"A fool seeks his own knowledge in adventure, but a wise man uses someone else's knowledge."
I know he misquoted a saying, but I guess I'll try another way. I have two companions that agree with not going back. I head down a back alley and it goes dark. I start trying to smell sulfur and expecting the Balrog to pop up, but it just gets darker until I wake up... 

lay still DEILD

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, the advanced and bonus tasks seem somewhat interesting, I guess. I might try to do these tasks. Now that I have some time on mine hands, I can finally practise mine induction techniques once more.

Also, do we have to do both basic/advanced tasks in order to receive credit or just one of each?

----------


## NyxCC

My DCs are interested in juice and friendship clubs.  ::whyme:: 





> I am in my old room and can see that the voices from the previous part belong to a number of women. They are sitting on couches around a table with food and drinks as if there's some sort of party going on. A friend from school is also there. 
> 
> I remember the NY resolution task and make an announcement that I would like to hear what their resolutions are. My friend says "I want some juice" and points at the table. A bit unsatisfied with the answer I move on to the next woman who looks in her forties and repeat the same question. She just stares at me with her mouth open. I wait a bit but not a single word comes out. There's another woman sitting next to her and I address her "what about your beautiful friend sitting next to you?", I feel as if I am moderating some sort of show. She says something about a friendship club in New York. I try to memorize as much as possible. The dream soon ends.

----------


## imrossed

The first advanced task I've tackled! I thought I didn't accomplish it because I didn't end up doing anything naughty  :wink2: , but I just realized it said I only had to *go* somewhere naughty. Here it is!

"I realized I was dreaming and thought about what I should do. I thought of a task of the month and remembered the invisibility one. So I think of the most classic "naughty" trick in the book, go to the girls locker room. I'm outside, and I know I need to find a school, but it's really dark outside and hard to see. So I put on some night vision goggles, and things turn green but they brighten up. I see a school not too far away so I head in that direction. I stop and realize I haven't gone invisible yet. I just think about it and repeat that people can't see me. For some reason I knew it worked and I head inside the school. There were girls leaving and they didn't see me walk by them. I head to the girls locker room, and there was one girl left. But then she left and I was by myself..."

----------


## Sunfire

My birthday is opposite day lol

----------


## MagMisanthrope

> My birthday is opposite day lol




I was about to post the same thing!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha that's awesome!

----------


## Xanous

I'll make Balrog my bitch!

----------


## StephL

I found something nice - a Balrog in the making:

Google-Ergebnis für http://cf.sketchfu.com/i/4313247.png

----------


## fogelbise

With Scionox's contest over I was re-inspired to really check out the TOTM! Love the picture OB! Damn!!

Attempted the Bonus TOTM but ran out of dream it seems...


*Spoiler* for _Lucid bonus attempt_: 



Once again I have a driving DILD. I am looking at my dashboard wondering why it is one solid dashboard without any of the normal items, not any of the plethora of items on my dashboard...nothing! Confusion for a second, then, I am dreaming! I very quickly decide to fly up out of the car (my mindset is...the car is immaterial, kind of like "there is no spoon" from The Matrix). I fly around but it is dark and I decide to fly up into space again stopping to look back down at Earth. The view is a little fuzzy. I decide to try out the Bonus TOTM. I fly back down look for a body of water, hold out my hands superhero style and freeze it. I spawn a pointed saw and start to cut a hole before I end up fading back to bed. Lasted maybe several minutes.

----------


## Highlander

*Spoiler* for _Basic (i)_: 



I think about the TOTM. I look round for someone to ask. I see 2 girls in dresses sitting to the left away from me. I see this soldier guy dressed like the others. He is in his mid to late 50’s, with white hair; some sort of facial hair, white whiskers, wisps, etc. I try to ask him where he turns round and he sort of looks at me. He doesn’t seem interested however.
I go to ask the 2 girls who I assume must be French. I say to the one person (who is now male,) “Parlez vous Ingles?” He says “English.” (In English, meaning he is more English.)
I see him (90 degrees) to the left of me now (rather than directly in front as previously.) He and an accomplice are sitting.
*I mention about his New Year’s resolution. He says something about “5th Edition.” I ask him “What?” He mentions/says about this “5th Edition” again, (as in not being important?)* 
I say something like, “As in Harry Potter!” He looks/disagrees.


  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic (ii) - attempted_: 



I wanted to try the gender reversal thing for the TOTM opposite challenge.
(I try to think of myself as a woman – curves, etc.)
I go outside where it is a bit dark/dull where it is raining hard. I have nothing on my feet. I feel the path and how uncomfortable it feels underfoot. I look down where I notice that I’m wearing a dark pair of denim jeans – I still look like a bloke (in shape, etc.)


 Oh well! Always more fish (pike) in the sea.  :tongue2: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/high...ild%92s-54209/

----------


## NyxCC

Finally, a well-thought out resolution: 





> I think he is another neighbor and then the realization hits me that I can ask him. I go back and follow him to his place. He soon comes down being a completely different DC (tribal dots on his face) with two other DCs accompanying him. He claims they are neighbors. I also introduce myself as a his neighbor and ask him about his NY resolutions. He replies he doesn't have time now, because he just met the other neighbors and it's one per weekend thing.
> 
> I insist on getting my answer, "don't worry I am not going to bother you, just tell me what your New Year's resolution is". He starts talking but I can't catch the words, the sound is muffled. He mentions something about a woman and then after repeated questioning from my side finally replies "I want to be someone they always remember, always want to know". Oh, that is beautiful, I exclaim and repeat his sentence a few more times to commit to memory.

----------


## woblybil

Too cold to dream ? 
I could stick frozen dreams in the ground for fence posts  ::banana:: 
First lucid of the year and trying to do a task, I thought about it before a nap and fell off to sleep flying to Cimmaron Airport south of Dallas (no such place) to meet up with another lucid dreamer and we could go do tasks together.. After a flyover of DFW and just before the wheels touched the ground the goddam cat jumped on me splat !  I had left him out in another room where it got cold quick..I'm either going to have to quit lucid dreaming until its warmer than -17 degrees or take the cat to bed with me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You have a way with words, my Friend  ::chuckle::

----------


## Xanous

Basic Task i - Ask a DC for his or her resolution(s) for the new year.

Here's the important part:




> ...When I reach the truck, the man notices me and smiles. He seems genuinely happy to see me and gets out to greet me. He puts a hand up and we high five, but something odd happens. I get a double vision, like a dream glitch, of him connecting with my hand but also missing and hitting my face. I flinch a little but mostly try to ignore the strangeness. I decide to waste no more time and ask, "So, what's your new year resolution"?
> He immediately answers, "Australian zebra zombie apocalypse."
> I laugh a little and repeat it back making sure I got it right. He gives me a nod. Amused, but slightly annoyed I say, "Ok. That's not a new year resolution." Then, jokingly add, "you dick." Now, more serious, "No really. What is it?"
> His reply was just as confusing as the first. With a flourish of his and ending with pointing at me he says, "Live from New Zebra, It's Saturday Night!"
> I give up and just laugh. I play along, "Ok. Before the year's up, I want to see a bunch of zombie zebras from Australia on your porch." I punctuate my demand by making a swirling pointing gesture at this front stoop. I feel like I am done here and start to walk away, but quickly change my mind...



Full dream:
He Loves Zebras - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Managed to do Advanced I.  ::D: 

Most Strange Series of Events

----------


## woblybil

I did the one I figured myself the least likely to do.. Advanced 2..
1/08
3:30am I didn't know what a Balrog was so I Googled it before I went to bed and remember I have seen him before, I had a hard time falling asleep and may have conjured him by accident.
 I wound up in a dirty jungle bar full of hookers and mean looking little guys and as I went out of the door counting my money one of them was in the door cursing Americans and I shoved him down on the floor and once outside there was ol Balrog coming out of the jungle towards me. Usually I just dispel demons by standing my ground and they dissipate about 25 feet away but I thought I otter do something really mean to him for sake of the task so I yelled out for my oldest DC.. Godzilla who came thumping right over, Surveyed the situation and stomped the Balrog and looked at me for approval which I nodded,Then surprising he sat down on his butt and stuck what was left of Balrog on a toenail and ate it like a kid eating a booger and thumped off into the jungle again and I went on to other tasks, Then while I was recalling my nights work the heater kicked on and with the sound I lost all I didn't have on the recorder yet, I remember I did other tasks but don't know what they were or how I did them.. Dang !

----------


## PercyLucid

Bonus task done  :smiley: 

10.01.2014Fishing a purse from the Ice (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at some woods or something, or maybe some sort of camp grounds. I was aware I was in a dream, something that I cannot recall triggered lucidity.

I took of and started to fly as usual to balance the dream. This place felt to be a very Lord of the Rings type of place and I recalled I had to do the task of the months. I saw a lake and I believe I had to do something with it.

As I approached the lake, I saw a lot of children taking a bath at the Lake, and some adults too. I recalled I had to freeze it, so I placed my finger in the water and visualized it turning into ice. Apparently, nothing was going on, even thought the water stopped moving. I touched the water with my other hand and it was solid, and right away, I saw how around my finger the water started to turn white until it was a very solid and thick piece of ice. 

The whole lake was frozen and I recalled I had to make a hole and fish something. So I started kicking the ice and a small hole cracked open. Do not ask me how, but I just sat and pulled a fishing rod out of nowhere and started to fish.  I felt a very strong pull and I started to pull... I pulled a brown purse, yes... a women's purse... LOL.

With that done, I started to doubt if it was the Task of the month or from last month. I recalled I could do also one of the ToTY, but a small kid came to me and told me with a New York accent (Why did you freeze the lakeeeeeeeeeeee siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir?" I lost lucidity and the dream went on for a long time, but I cannot recall well what happened, something about feeding a snake.

----------


## Maxis

Did Basic I! I was on a roll and had two very interesting lucid dreams last night and remembered the tasks in the second one--though for some reason I thought I was completely done when I did the basic and didn't even think of doing the advanced (oops). I'll have to wait a few more nights for those golden wings.  :tongue2: 

I'll post more formal DJ entries on both dreams later once I catch up on filling out my private DJ, oops. Nonetheless, here's a summary of the task!:


*Spoiler* for _summary_: 



The dream started out in a cathedral--a very grand and empty one--and I took a moment to let the dream form itself as I thought about the task. As much as I liked Basic II, I decided to do Basic I, seeing as it was easier for me. There were no DCs around, and I also decided I wouldn't ask a random DC either--instead I'd ask Mary-Kate, a DC I got attached to that was in the lucid dream before this one, as I knew her answer would be interesting. There was a hall ahead of me and I set the intention that she would be in the room to the left. I went down the hall and to the left to enter a smaller room similar to the one I was just in. It was empty as well, except Mary-Kate stood in the middle, looking at me like she was expecting me, and looking grumpy as always.

I grinned and asked, "What's your New Year's resolution?"

She threw her arms up in the air and asked, "Why would you ask such a typical question? _Everybody_ in society asks things like that!" I didn't quite catch what she was saying, but she basically threw a fit about making small talk like that and societal standards, all while tsking and holding her hands on her hips and simply being highly expressive. She returned to her grumpy state when she finished speaking.

I only laughed and grinned, shaking my head amusedly and saying "Thanks," as I left the room to go do what I wanted to do in the dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay congrats guys!

I got the basic 1 myself, early this morning in a DILD:





> Anyway, I had a TON of lengthy nonlucids last night/early morning. So many that I barely recalled my brief stint with the basic task of the month. I don't even recall how I got lucid, just a vague recollection of jumping high and being in an extremely odd building. I do remember being happy that I was lucid, and thought of the basic 1 task right away. I was alone in this huge building that was somewhat reminiscent of a super fancy embassy suites: lots of interesting hanging plants and water falls, and all the many levels of rooms in a circle, surrounding the structures. I thought that I might find a DC if I simply walked into one of the rooms, expecting someone. Sure enough, I could hear someone peeing in the bathroom. I walked in and peeked (I knew it was just a DC, so I didn't care that they saw me peeking while they peed). It was a black dude sitting on the toilet, peeing lol. I said "Hey what's your name?" He said "Pepsi." I asked him "What's your new year's resolution this year?" He said something garbled, and I swear it sounded like he said to drink more Coke haha. So I asked him again to repeat and it was still garbled. Which made me mad because I really wanted a clear answer. Stupid uncooperative DCs. Then suddenly, Parrish (from the seafood department at work), grabbed me by the shoulders and hustled me out of the bathroom, which led us outside somehow. He said "Pepsi just wants to drink more Coke." I said "Ok, well what's YOUR resolution then." He just got really sad looking and said, "To be more like you."



Thanks for kissing ass there, subC  :tongue2:  *Whole Dream*

----------


## fogelbise

Completed Bonus Task!  ::D:  

<snip>and decide I want to spawn the woman I met two nights ago but then I say no let me do the task of the month - I'm already by a body of water. I only think of the water in my immediate view so as to block out the idea that I can't freeze this body of water or that it may be too big or something. Like in my previous attempt I hold out my hands superhero style and freeze the water and I quickly spawn pointed saw again cutting a hole in the ice super fast pushing the ice down and over under the ice sheet and I quickly spawn fishing pole with bait already attached as planned, drop the line in the hole and very quickly start to feel a tug though not really strong. I fished out a purple fish or eel like creature! I was rushing through this process expecting I may not have too much time and this expectation creates a false awakening what at first I thought was my actual awakening. I was lying in bed recalling my wonderful LD for several minutes before waking into another false awakening in church at the funeral we're going to today! Awesome!

----------


## woblybil

We seem to be sort of a unique group , Always the same couple dozen first (with a few new ones of course) Maybe we need advertising or does a person need to attain a certain level of proficiency at Lucid Dreaming to pull off tasks.... Just sayin....

----------


## imrossed

> We seem to be sort of a unique group , Always the same couple dozen first (with a few new ones of course) Maybe we need advertising or does a person need to attain a certain level of proficiency at Lucid Dreaming to pull off tasks.... Just sayin....



Well the basic tasks are certainly designed for anybody in a lucid dream to pull off, so proficiency isn't really required at all. But I too, wish there were more people attempting these  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

I did a couple tasks last night

basic I:

I was being chased by cops in cars and so I tried to slow down time. I felt everything going reallllly slowly and it worked until I thought for a split second that this was ridiculous and no way it would work. At that point all the cars were stopped. I got out of my car and a cop had his gun out and said to me, "Get on the ground sir". I asked him what his resolutions for the new year were and he said, "To get on the ground?". I responded, "Well that's pretty weird".

basic II:

Then I decided to try the next one so I made myself grow some giant, luscious boobs. The cop said to me, "Get on the ground, ma'am!" So I strut around him a little showing off my new boobs then turned him into a little baby yorkshire terrier. To make sure I got this task done I then started dancing backwards while moving around the little baby yorkshire terrier to the song that one frog sings in the cartoon! Frog - Hello, My Baby... - YouTube I was dancing just like the frog except backwards  ::D: .

advanced I:

I was hoping this one would be a bit more naughty but oh well. I was outside a private birthday party for Jack Black and I tried going inside but they wouldn't let me. I turned invisible and strolled on in, past the bodyguards. Everybody at the party was sitting around an enormous TV and watching it intently, pretty lame party. I started to dance between Jack Black and the TV just to make sure they couldn't see me. Then I appeared while simultaneously yelling, "BOO!" Everybody jumped up and screamed really loud then started laughing and clapping their hands.

----------


## Sensei

Anotherdreamer. Strange. Dream parties are normally really really fun, and I hate parties (drinking and dancing).

----------


## woblybil

01/11/2014.. 6:30am.
Return of Godzilla...
This was a really big dream so I put the rest in my DJ...

I think I accomplished the basic 2 task, You be the judge   :Oh noes: 
Sleeping was miserable because I ate something awful but finally about 4 am I drifted off planning a girl dream but landed in some sort of pasture with a fence and wondered how to make do with this for a task, The only one I could remember was the opposites one and the first thing off I thought of pulling up a post leaving a hole in the ground the opposite of what it was so I picked one out wire and all and flopped it on the ground and with that nicely done I dusted off my hands and went exploring..

 The rest is over here.. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...tm-2014-54355/

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, I REALLY liked the second basic task and the first advanced task... those will be my goals!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome dreams there, *anotherdreamer*!! I love the "hello my baby" dance backwards. With boobs.

And *woblybil*, I'm not sure I understand your opposite day task.. what happened with the post exactly?

----------


## NyxCC

Bonus task: 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



A few moments later, I realize that this is a dream and remember my goals, freeze water and go fishing. I am walking in what looks like a park and as I think about the task, I see that there are large puddles of water all around. Initially, I try to use them for the task even though they are too shallow and begin freezing them by willing it as well as by placing my hands down over one of them, where while they freeze, they emanate coldness and there's a cool mist effect lifting from the puddles! But then I realize this isn't going to work for the task and walk a bit further where there's a much larger and deeper body of water, like a pond. 

I will the water to turn to ice, but to my surprise nothing happens. This annoys me. I contemplate whether to just get on the water as if it is frozen, but am uncertain if it will work, if I continue to expect to sink if I step on it. In the meantime, the water finally freezes. When I look at the surface, I see that part of it begins to melt already and dig with my hands in the softened ice to make a hole. This happens quite easily with no discomfort from the cold. There's some coldness, but it's ok, since I didn't think about it too much. I put my hands through the hole, reaching as far as I can and expecting to run across a catch.

I wait for a while but there's nothing around them and it gets kind of creepy what might be lurking in the darkness below the ice. In the area that's partially covered with ice, I can now see a number of small fish swimming around and succeed in catching one. It is a small tropical butterfly type of *fish but silver and red*. As I hold it, my bf appears next to me and I tell him to take a picture, which I so much wish I could bring to rl, but before he can take the pic, the fish escapes.




Also, made a potion to age a little girl (opposite task), but dream faded and she was gone when I deilded back. I had to resort to more or less the original plan, rejuvenate, giving an older woman a facelift.  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _basic ii_: 



I get closer and begin to examine her face, she has lots of wrinkles on her forehead, around the mouth and saggy cheeks. I place my palms above her face to cover the places I want to change and then move my hands away. Initially, her face remains the same, but after a few more procedures the wrinkles visibly diminish. She doesn't look as young as I wanted but at least her skin is in much better condition, as if she just had a facelift.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

What a clever idea to use the opposite day task to mess with DCs' ages. Also, what is a tropical butterfly fish? I'd love to see what you saw!
And Congrats NyxCC  :Party: 

Oh, @ *woblybil* & *imrossed*: I too would like it if more folks attempted the totms. Maybe more do, and just don't post attempts, only successes. Anyway, I'm up for ideas as far as more advertising for the tasks.. what you all think?

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks!  :smiley: 

That's a type of fish, I had to google for a close match after the dream (no fish expert). Something similar to this one, but not quite, red and gray and the fins were thinner and longer.  :tongue2: 

image.jpg

Edit: Maybe more TOTM participants should link to and talk about the tasks?

*Tasks are a great way to prolong dream experience, help you stay lucid and are a great motivator to ld! They really make a difference, so we highly recommend everyone to give them a shot.*

----------


## woblybil

> Awesome dreams there, *anotherdreamer*!! I love the "hello my baby" dance backwards. With boobs.
> 
> And *woblybil*, I'm not sure I understand your opposite day task.. what happened with the post exactly?



Not any big thing if it dont pass.. With what I had available I figured a hole in the ground is opposite something sticking out of it..It seemed a good idea at the time but it's a long month yet and I wont mind another chance  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Not any big thing if it dont pass.. With what I had available I figured a hole in the ground is opposite something sticking out of it..It seemed a good idea at the time but it's a long month yet and I wont mind another chance



Lol. Well, let's get a ruling on this.
*
Hey you TOTMers:* Is a hole in the ground the opposite of something sticking out of it? I think it could be..

----------


## NyxCC

^^I think it is - the object version of gender differences. :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Bonus attempts from last night, got so close:


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Attempts_: 



These dreams started at a Las Vegas hotel that was full of aliens and interdimensional beings that would hold lectures and spontaneously manifest buildings out of the aether. I became lucid when a nuclear bomb was about to go off and I tried to fly away. But I realized how stupid that was so I closed my eyes and tried to teleport but the dream just ended. So I created the next dream at a lake in the mountains. I froze the water by pressing the 'F key' on an invisible keyboard and then punched a hole in the ice. I pulled out a fishing rod with bait, dropped it in the hole, and then waited. After a few seconds I saw a rainbow trout swimming towards the bait but as I looked closer I saw hundreds of fish of many colors. A lot of them looked very tropical.

Tropical-Fish.jpg. 

The ice started to melt while I was looking at all the fish and I started to float away. I grabbed on and started to freeze the lake again but I had the split second thought of what would happen if I woke up right now. Instantly, false awakening, I tried moving something with my mind and it worked. I still wasn't convinced it was only a dream so I made pillows fly all over the place as I walked outside. Once outside I took off flying towards another lake but I only found dry lake beds with little bits of water in them. So I manifested water over them and watched it pour all over the place. Dream ended again once I tried to freeze it. Waited in the darkness for a few seconds until the next dream started and this time I was at a lake with my sister and we were fishing, so I started to freeze the lake by touching it with my hands and feet. Woke up again before it was frozen. I waited in the darkness but my nose started to itch and I couldn't stop focusing on the crazy itch so I moved to scratch it and then I couldn't fall back asleep  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn that was a good try..

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Completed both Basic Lucid Tasks.





> I stood outside, and looked to my left. There were several groups of other teenagers that seemed to be congregating some general thought. I began thinking of things I could do in the dream.
> 
> The tasks of the month were the first to penetrate my thoughts. I turned to ask my mother, who was at the screen door, what her new years resolution was. She held a nore of 'umm' for a bit, then dodged it by asking me what mine was. I shoo the question away, and go in search of a better answer. 
> 
> I was swallowed by the group, and began asking around, seeing if anybody had a resolution. None did - their answers just the same as my mothers, only a lot more 'I don't knows'. 
> 
> I was going to go somewhere else to ask a different character, when all of a sudden a good friend of mine stood out within the crowd, donning many winder clothes. I ran to her, and asked her what her resolution was. All she said was 'Disney' - I assumed she meant to watch more.
> 
> As we sit on the grass, I decided to try out the other basic task - I said to her, "Hey, it's night time."
> ...



Full entry: [WILD] A Series of Unparalleled Events - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> ^^I think it is - the object version of gender differences.



Haha good way of looking at it.

I really wanted to see what you guys would do with a more vague task. Or a task with loose parameters. I think it's pretty amazing if someone can remember to do an "opposite day" task in a lucid, and then have the cognitive skills in the dream to come up with a way to do it. Unless maybe you pre-decided to do this or that. I don't know if what I'm saying makes sense, but you guys are great and creative and imaginative. No such thing as boundaries around here!

----------


## Zyangur

Cool tasks  ::D: . Can't wait to try them if I get a chance.

----------


## 501

Pretty excited this is the first time I have been able to participate and I was able to complete the basic. Tried part of the advanced but failed. Here is excerpts from Dream Journal.

Basic:
I climbed some stairs in front of me and entered some glass doors into the first shop I found. As I entered the shop there was a rack of coats by the door, I touched them to anchor myself further and yelled “focus” again as I turned a corner. I saw 2 guys and a customer (girl from the boat) at the counter. They were all looking at me since I just shouted a moment earlier. I thought of the new years TOTM again and walked up to the guy at the counter behind the register. I asked him “what is your new years resolution” he was very perplexed with this question. After a few seconds of him thinking he said got out …. “To think” and I said sarcastically “you want to think?”, the then said “ well I have an inspection coming up”…. “To pass inspection”. I was good with this answer and then backed up. I had a plan for the opposite TOTM. I stood on my hand (this was not graceful like I imagined, more like a neck/handish stand than a full on hand stand). I said “gravity is reversed today”. This was less dramatic than I anticipated as well but they did float up in the air like they were in space. I flipped back around content with this and as I left I told them “opposite day is later this month”. 

Advanced:
Across the street were a dirt parking lot and a restaurant there. I flew over and landed in the lot. There were a few RVs in the lot and the restaurant was a seafood restaurant and it was up some stairs and off of a wooden deck. I decided to make myself invisible then. I closed my eyes and thought about brining my hand in front of my face and not being able to see it. I felt I was invisible and my eyes were still closed, right before I opened them again I thought about people who said that they can’t close their eyes when they are in a lucid or they wake up. I thought about me doing it just finds and at that moment woke up. 

For full Journal entry

First TOTM and many Lucids courtesy of supplements? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Did the New Years resolution task. The results were...interesting. 

Nightmare(Feat. Merle Dixon), and Task of the Month

----------


## woblybil

> Haha good way of looking at it.
> 
> I really wanted to see what you guys would do with a more vague task. Or a task with loose parameters. I think it's pretty amazing if someone can remember to do an "opposite day" task in a lucid, and then have the cognitive skills in the dream to come up with a way to do it. Unless maybe you pre-decided to do this or that. I don't know if what I'm saying makes sense, but you guys are great and creative and imaginative. No such thing as boundaries around here!



Aww, Aint that nice.. She winged me anyway, But I'll make it up. I'll sneak in someplace naughty also. (I usually do  :smiley:  )
Dream logic is not like waking logic or it wouldn't be any fun.

----------


## SinisterDezz

*Basic Task I: The New Year Resolutions!
I walk up to a man on the street, who has a striking resemblance to me. I ask him the question, and he answers with a humble, "Live life more fully."
I stare at him with admiration, and move on with my dream. This actually stuck with me, and I am currently wondering if that is really my sub conscious telling me to live life more fully, as our dreamscape is really all connected in one way, that it's actually you. Didn't mean to get all deep on you guys, time to carry on.

Advanced Task I & II:

AI: I use a cloak of invisibility that I stumbled upon while looking through the wardrobe of the host's house. I am at a fancy party, in a large mansion. I hear foot steps outside, and quickly realize that I shouldn't be here, so I slam myself into the closet, and wait until the host walks in. I haven't seen who it is, but I know it's the host.
A beautiful young women walks through the door, and I hear the other guests saying their goodbyes downstairs. The women faces her back toward the closet, and gets out of her slim, black dress. Oh god, what do I do, she will see me. Oh wait, I have a cloak of invisibility! I slip it on, and she turns around. Oh, that's a treat. I stare in odd at her naked body, then soon realize she will open the closet. Uh, uhm, what do I do. Oh god. OH GOD. Here she comes! She opens the door, and I flee the scene, shedding my cloak and running like hell. That was fun.

AII: I stand at the edge of the forest, summoning for the large beast to appear. As he appears, I waste no time. I take water from the nearby plant life, and place it in my pouch. I run closer, using firebending to boost my momentum, and then take the water from my pouch and cover the large beast with it. I freeze the water into ice, then shatter it with all my strength. The beast shatters into millions of pieces, and I know my job has been finished. I didn't think it would be over that quick, and I soon go on my way to find what else I could do.

Bonus Task: Using the same technique (And during the same dream.) as I did to defeat the Balrog, I freeze the large lake infront of me with waterbending, and test to make sure it is thick enough. I soon use waterbending to melt a medium sized whole in the ice. I summon an ice-fishing pole and wait. Within a few seconds, I got a bite! I pull it up to discover ANOTHER human. He says cheerfully, "Blup blup, I'm a fish!" My face fills with terror, I leave my pole and run off fast. That was creepy.*

----------


## woblybil

> Aww, Aint that nice.. She winged me anyway, But I'll make it up. I'll sneak in someplace naughty also. (I usually do  )
> Dream logic is not like waking logic or it wouldn't be any fun.



Whew, I did something naughty alright, Within 2 hours of the last post I became invisible and sneaked into the women's side of a prison hospital and did something so naughty that I cant even put it on here, But I already been winged anyways.....

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month! (New Year's resolution)





> Now Im out on the street. Across the street I see a man standing under the branches of an oak. He looks Hawaiian, heavy-set with a salt-and-pepper hair and a neatly trimmed mustache. I remember the Task of the Month, and approach him asking, Whats your New Years Resolution?
> 
> Hes incredibly eager to answer, and a smile spreads across his face. To make the most of things, <something something>, and He grabs one of my hands in both of his and finished triumphantly: _To cook with more cinnamon!_
> 
> His enthusiasm is contagious and I joyously shout, Thank you for that great answer! I pause for a moment. But could you repeat that part in the middle? He doesnt seem interested in doing this, though, and wanders away.



Full dream: The Dome of Stars - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## imrossed

SinisterDezz, you sound like a major BA in the Balrog dream  :tongue2:  Nice one!

CanisLucidus, Ha! That's probably the funniest resolution I've read yet! Too bad he didn't repeat the middle part

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Bonus:

First tried it in a hot tub, spent a long time trying to freeze the water but it kept thawing before I could fish. Probably because it was a hot tub. The second time I came to a large river and froze it by touching it with my hands and then spraying ice all over it out of my hands. I punched a hole in the frozen river and a dream friend grabbed a large stick and stuck a worm on it for me. I dropped the worm in the hole and within a few seconds a baby rainbow trout grabbed onto the stick like a baby onto it's mother's teat. I pulled the trout off and it made a big Popping noise then flew out of my hands from all the flopping around. It fell back into the river hole and I quickly reached in and grabbed it before it could swim away. I started shaking the fish around, begging it to tell me something cool but it just made those fish eyes and gasped for air.

Advanced ii:

I had DEILD'd back into a school and I knew that I wanted to battle the Balrog of Moria. So I walked around and muttered, "show yourself you foul beast". When I got outside I saw it emerge out of a thicket of trees across the road. I grabbed a giant stone mallet about twice my size and ran towards it. I leapt into the air, dodging the Balrog's blows and started smashing its head in with the mallet. It wasn't slowing it down though, the balrog started to grow its head back from the flames. So I summoned water from above it's head and as it poured down upon the beast, it put out all of the balrog's flames. I wound up my mallet and smashed it into the Balrog one more time and it exploded into thousands of wet rocks. GG balrog.

----------


## Aristaeus

Blast, I came close to defeating Balrog this morning, but unfortunately I woke up. I really wish more of mine lucids would last longer than two bloody minutes. [Shrugs] Oh well, at least I do not have the dry spell anymore. I guess I will try again tonight.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

> I *succeeded* at Basic Task of the Month! (New Year's resolution)
> 
> 
> 
> Full dream: The Dome of Stars - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



so basically your DC just wants to add more "swag" to his plate
hehehe
heh

----------


## woblybil

> Bonus:
> 
> First tried it in a hot tub, spent a long time trying to freeze the water but it kept thawing before I could fish. Probably because it was a hot tub. The second time I came to a large river and froze it by touching it with my hands and then spraying ice all over it out of my hands. I punched a hole in the frozen river and a dream friend grabbed a large stick and stuck a worm on it for me. I dropped the worm in the hole and within a few seconds a baby rainbow trout grabbed onto the stick like a baby onto it's mother's teat. I pulled the trout off and it made a big Popping noise then flew out of my hands from all the flopping around. It fell back into the river hole and I quickly reached in and grabbed it before it could swim away. I started shaking the fish around, begging it to tell me something cool but it just made those fish eyes and gasped for air.
> 
> Advanced ii:
> 
> I had DEILD'd back into a school and I knew that I wanted to battle the Balrog of Moria. So I walked around and muttered, "show yourself you foul beast". When I got outside I saw it emerge out of a thicket of trees across the road. I grabbed a giant stone mallet about twice my size and ran towards it. I leapt into the air, dodging the Balrog's blows and started smashing its head in with the mallet. It wasn't slowing it down though, the balrog started to grow its head back from the flames. So I summoned water from above it's head and as it poured down upon the beast, it put out all of the balrog's flames. I wound up my mallet and smashed it into the Balrog one more time and it exploded into thousands of wet rocks. GG balrog.



Bad Demons don't seem to do well with water, I accidentally pee'd on one and it melted like wax with an awful commotion...

----------


## TearsOfAWhisper

It's been awhile, but I decided to try a TOTM this month, and I went for Advanced Task I.
When I became lucid, I was continently in front of a weird military town/ base, so I decided I would get in.
I hope this still counts, but I got in using a invisible Bentley, which I drove past the gate and into the middle of the town.
When I got out of the car, I had no clothes and was shot to death. (Yay) 
That was fun....  ::shock::

----------


## woblybil

> It's been awhile, but I decided to try a TOTM this month, and I went for Advanced Task I.
> When I became lucid, I was continently in front of a weird military town/ base, so I decided I would get in.
> I hope this still counts, but I got in using a invisible Bentley, which I drove past the gate and into the middle of the town.
> When I got out of the car, I had no clothes and was shot to death. (Yay) 
> That was fun....



Sure sounds like a good time  :smiley:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Am I not good enough for the gold tag? Awesome, I see how it is  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I'm paying off my gold wings, Three sneaking Lucid's in one week  :woohoo: 

Anyway, Its over here... http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...-dreams-54461/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Am I not good enough for the gold tag? Awesome, I see how it is



I'm sorry Dezz! I clicked your buttons wrong in the CP  :tongue2: 

And damn you're hot this month woblybil!!

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I'm sorry Dezz! I clicked your buttons wrong in the CP 
> 
> And damn you're hot this month woblybil!!



Just joking around haha. No big deal  ::D:

----------


## CharlesD

Ok.  I did one basic just this morning.  I was walking around in a strange house with my wife's best friend's 17 year old son.  The inside of the house was dark like night time, but when we walked out a door it was bright daylight outside.  That's when I went lucid and told him that I was dreaming.  I started to wake up at that point but I fought a bit to stay in the dream by focusing on my surroundings and it got clearer for a bit.  He came walking up to me and said, "There you are."  Then I asked him what his resolution was and he looked embarrassed and didn't want to tell me.  I got pushy and even told him that he had to tell me because it was my dream.  So he replied, "successness."  I asked him if he meant success and he replied that successness was better than regular success, that it was succeeding in life but doing it spectacularly.  Then I woke up for good and came in here to type this.

----------


## StephL

> Haha good way of looking at it.
> 
> I really wanted to see what you guys would do with a more vague task. Or a task with loose parameters. I think it's pretty amazing if someone can remember to do an "opposite day" task in a lucid, and then have the cognitive skills in the dream to come up with a way to do it. Unless maybe you pre-decided to do this or that. I don't know if what I'm saying makes sense, but you guys are great and creative and imaginative. No such thing as boundaries around here!



Okaay - now that surely is more advanced - to just plan on remembering, to stage an opposite day - but what exactly to do - decide within the dream - a really great idea!
Didn't really know, what to make of it - good you mention this thought!





> .. I soon use waterbending to melt a medium sized whole in the ice. I summon an ice-fishing pole and wait. Within a few seconds, I got a bite! I pull it up to discover ANOTHER human. He says cheerfully, "Blup blup, I'm a fish!" My face fills with terror, I leave my pole and run off fast. That was creepy.



Great stuff - it all!
Waterbending - the way you say this - sounds like a specific dream-control feat of yours - how do you mean it?
Aaand - why did you get creeped out by this fish-delusioned water-human?
Was he nasty in some way?
Why not fish him out and have a chat?  :Cheeky: 





> Bad Demons don't seem to do well with water, I accidentally pee'd on one and it melted like wax with an awful commotion...



 :Big laugh: ... ::cheers:: 





> Ok.  I did one basic just this morning.  I was walking around in a strange house with my wife's best friend's 17 year old son.  The inside of the house was dark like night time, but when we walked out a door it was bright daylight outside.  That's when I went lucid and told him that I was dreaming.  I started to wake up at that point but I fought a bit to stay in the dream by focusing on my surroundings and it got clearer for a bit.  He came walking up to me and said, "There you are."  Then I asked him what his resolution was and he looked embarrassed and didn't want to tell me.  I got pushy and even told him that he had to tell me because it was my dream.  So he replied, "successness."  I asked him if he meant success and he replied that *successness was better than regular success, that it was succeeding in life but doing it spectacularly*.  Then I woke up for good and came in here to type this.



That's the spirit!!
I also want successness now!  :Cool:

----------


## CharlesD

The funny thing about the made up word is that I'm a bit of a grammar nazi and I don't really care for made up words and improper grammar, and then that word pops up in a dream.  Weird.

----------


## StephL

It`s technically a neologism - with a nice personal meaning, I think!  :wink2:

----------


## fogelbise

I miss having the time to actively keep up with and participate in threads like this one...just a fun-loving group! Thank you Ophelia for keeping these TOTMs going!  ::D:  Here's to much "successness!"

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Okaay - now that surely is more advanced - to just plan on remembering, to stage an opposite day - but what exactly to do - decide within the dream - a really great idea!
> Didn't really know, what to make of it - good you mention this thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff - it all!
> Waterbending - the way you say this - sounds like a specific dream-control feat of yours - how do you mean it?
> Aaand - why did you get creeped out by this fish-delusioned water-human?
> Was he nasty in some way?
> ...



His face had some kind of.... Awkward feature... It was scarier in the dream lol.

Waterbending refers to waterbending from Avatar: The Last Airbender. I perfected the elements a few months ago.

----------


## woblybil

> Haha good way of looking at it.
> 
> I really wanted to see what you guys would do with a more vague task. Or a task with loose parameters. I think it's pretty amazing if someone can remember to do an "opposite day" task in a lucid, and then have the cognitive skills in the dream to come up with a way to do it. Unless maybe you pre-decided to do this or that. I don't know if what I'm saying makes sense, but you guys are great and creative and imaginative. No such thing as boundaries around here!



It all makes sense  :tongue2:  Or as much sense as dreams make...
 A more advanced challenge like back awhile "Get A Date With a Mythical DC" Took hours of prep study on the internet along with planning and meditation etc to end up LD'ing back to the same task (The Sirens) three times in a row was a real challenge.. On the other hand I usually get three or four pot-luck lucid's a week and simple tasks get done using the raw materials on hand at the time and takes no special work at all.
 I prefer the tough ones........

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It all makes sense  Or as much sense as dreams make...
>  A more advanced challenge like back awhile "Get A Date With a Mythical DC" Took hours of prep study on the internet along with planning and meditation etc to end up LD'ing back to the same task (The Sirens) three times in a row was a real challenge.. On the other hand I usually get three or four pot-luck lucid's a week and simple tasks get done using the raw materials on hand at the time and takes no special work at all.
> * I prefer the tough ones*........



Yeaaaah, me too! It's through trial and error of the tougher ones that really teach you tools in lucid dreams. Or even show you something that you can do pretty easily, just never knew you could. For example, I NEVER tried phasing before the mirror task last year (year before?), then when I tried it for the first time, I went right through. Since then I've used phasing to accomplish so many other goals. I may never have tried it before, and I thought it sounded hard. I just lucked out that it ended up being something I could stick in my "old reliable" lucid tool belt.  :smiley: 

All that said, I need to confront me a damn Balrog already!

----------


## Senak

Rolls giant d20, critical hits on balrog for 100 points frost dmage. Unfortunatley, balrog is huge elemental chaotic, and thus has a high initiative and ac, then blasting me with a fireball. As the DM, I rolla critical failure for the balrog and it falls into the depths of khazad dum, then set upon by hundreds of tiny gollums, summoned by a scroll my sorcerer picked up. 
 :smiley:  this is my first ever task, and I imagine future posts will be similar in nature

----------


## woblybil

> All that said, I need to confront me a damn Balrog already!



Ol Balrog appears by his colors to be a Hellish Demon and you may have to hop down there to drag his ugly butt out and kick it  :tongue2: 
 Or conjure him up before you fall asleep....

----------


## Aristaeus

After several failed attempts, I finally completed the monthly task. I am assuming we only had to do one Basic Task and one Advanced Task. For the Basic Task, I did "Opposite Day", and for the Advanced Task, I defeated the Balrog. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portions of the dream are highlighted in blue, the Basic Task in green, the Advanced Task in purple. I will definitely do the Bonus Task at the next chance.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 18.JAN.2014



In mine first dream, I vaguely remember being in a facility with Johnny Marcone from the Dresden Files. Marcone was seated at a fancy wooden desk, his elbows rested atop the desk, his fingertips pressed together. The tile in the room was a milky white with streaks of blue--it reminded me of blue cheese.
Shortly after, I was abruptly awoken by mine alarm clock. I quickly deactivated the alarm and went back to bed, mentally repeating mine usual lucid dreaming mantra. Not too long after, I fell back asleep. After that, I vaguely remember having a brief dream about Wario. He was dressed in his _WarioWare_ outfit.
I awoke again in a rather delirious state. The next thing I remember was being in the backseat of an automobile. Mine elder brother was in the passenger seat, whilst mine mother was driving. We were on a solitary road, in the middle of a desert. The sky was mostly clear. The sand and mountains were red, and there was very little plant life to be seen. I looked through the back window to see a red-clad man riding behind us on a Penny-farthing. He drew closer and closer until he collided with the automobile, tumbling onto the side of the road. We stopped the car and all went out to help. Mine brother and I lifted the Penny-farthing, which was surprisingly heavy. Whilst everyone else conversed, I simply stood aloof, and a few seconds later I realised I was dreaming. To be sure, I performed mine usual reality check, conjuring a holographic green Saturn in the palm of mine hand. After that, I projected mine Wings of the Heart and took flight. I eventually landed in the middle of the street in a rundown neighbourhood, which was empty save for a chubby, dark-skinned man clad in winter clothing and a lean, tanned woman holding a basket.
Remembering the Dream Views monthly task, I pulled out a piece of Dream Chalk, drew a circle in the air, and in the circle formed a crystal-clear image of Moria. I entered the circle-framed picture and found myself standing on a narrow bridge in the Mines of Moria. I began to look for the Balrog, but he found me first. Before he could strike me, I projected mine Wings of the Heart and kicked off into the air. I extended mine arm in front of me, trying to conjure my Keyblade, but before I could do so, the Balrog conjured two large, enflamed stones and hurled them at me. I narrowly avoided both rocks and once again attempted to conjure mine Keyblade. After a second or two, mine Keyblade materialised in mine hand. Just as I hoped, mine Keyblade looked just like the bridge key from _Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryu to Hikari no Tsurugi_.
I barely noticed the Balrog coming at me with a sword of flame. I swiftly parried his attack, then dived toward him, striking him square in the face with mine Keyblade. The Balrog let out a shriek of pain and rage, dematerialised into an ocean of flame, and retreated deeper into the dungeon. I dematerialised mine Wings of the Heart, landed on the stone floor, and followed him. For a while, there was nothing to be seen but stone pillars. Eventually, the Balrog crept from a dark corner. Before he could attack me, I projected mine Wings of the Heart, flew forward with supernatural speed, and stuck him in the jaw with mine Keyblade. After a few more exchanges of blows, I pointed mine Keyblade at him and shouted, "Freeze!" Immediately after, a magickal ball of ice erupted from the Keyblade and hit the Balrog right in the face, slowly freezing him solid. Once he was fully frozen, I flew high into the air, gripped mine Keyblade with both hands, and brought mine Keyblade down on him with bone-breaking force, shattering him into a million pieces.
I turned mine back on the wreckage, but before I could do anything else I woke up. Or so I thought. I do not know if I inadvertently DEILDed or not, but the next thing I knew I was lying in mine bed. I looked at the clock on mine coffee maker, but the numbers were faded and abnormally shaped. Also, the room was totally different. For start, it was much bigger. The floor was covered in a purple carpet, and the walls were white. The ceiling was covered with embedded lights, which were turned off. Despite all of these apparent anomalies, however, I was not able to realise I was still dreaming.
At some point, I ended up in a small, clinical, dimly-lit room with a high ceiling. The only points of entry and egress were two lift doors. There was also a narrow door I assumed led to a water closet. In this room, I spontaneously became lucid.
I heard the lift emit a "Ding!" sound, and the door began to open. Not wanting to confront whomever was entering, I pulled out a piece of Dream Chalk, drew a circle on the wall, and in the circle formed an image of a beach. I stepped through the image to find myself half-submerged in water, surrounded by giant oysters. Remembering the Dream Views basic task, I immediately thought to mineself, "Think positive." I thought positive for a few seconds, then went back to being cynical. After that was done with, I set off to once again try to contact mine subconscious, but before I could leave the beach I woke up, this time for real. Just to make sure, I tried to conjure the green Saturn in mine palm, but sure enough, nothing happened.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Rolls giant d20, critical hits on balrog for 100 points frost dmage. Unfortunatley, balrog is huge elemental chaotic, and thus has a high initiative and ac, then blasting me with a fireball. As the DM, I rolla critical failure for the balrog and it falls into the depths of khazad dum, then set upon by hundreds of tiny gollums, summoned by a scroll my sorcerer picked up. 
>  this is my first ever task, and I imagine future posts will be similar in nature



You've been here for a couple days after I show you this website at school, and you already completed the Advanced Lucid Task? Come on Ryan...
Looks like I have competition.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> After several failed attempts, I finally completed the monthly task. I am assuming we only had to do one Basic Task and one Advanced Task. For the Basic Task, I did "Opposite Day", and for the Advanced Task, I defeated the Balrog. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portions of the dream are highlighted in blue, the Basic Task in green, the Advanced Task in purple. I will definitely do the Bonus Task at the next chance.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream Log Entry, Date 18.JAN.2014
> 
> ...



Nice entry!

----------


## Brizzl

I flew over to some girl and asked her what her new years resolution was. She looked me straight in the eyes and said "I just want to see my mom and dad again/more" (not sure which it was) and she started tearing up.

From my workbook in the Intro Class. 

I wish I had remember some of the other tasks. I guess there is always next time xP

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Brizzl, congrats!!

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Had a fantastic dream last night that ultimately lead to me asking a DC a New Years resolution. 

Important bits: "I stop dancing to look at my hands and surrounding to anchor myself, and notice that the red paint of the walls has become a Christmas wallpaper of green gold and red. I look at her and her beauty makes me nervous to speak to her, even though I know its all a dream. I ask her her New Years resolution.

Suddenly, she sweeps me up and begins to lead like I was a few moments before. She is leading so hard that she seems to just pick me up and hover me across the floor in an aggressive dance. She spins me and dips me like a lady and I take this to mean her resolution was to take control, whether it be dancing or something deeper. I find it funny that I am being held in a dip, and I allow myself to lose lucidity and wake up grinning."

The whole dream entry is here, and was beautiful.

----------


## ibseth

I was in a huge marble palace, shooting at bad guys, for a reason I forget, when I realized I was dreaming. I remembered the task of the month and decided to ask for one of their new year's resolutions. I walked up to a shortish man with curly, blond, hair, put my hands on his shoulders and asked him what his new year's resolution was. He said, "uhh, I dunno, uhh, seven days, or something." Not really what I was expecting XD. It doesn't really mean anything to me, but maybe It's because I don't have a resolution.

That was my second lucid this week though! Which is a great accomplishment for me personally because just a few months ago I was just trying to remember a dream a night, let alone have lucids  ::D: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn you guys are nailing it this year! That resolution thing?

----------


## CharlesD

> Damn you guys are nailing it this year! That resolution thing?



Those are the easiest tasks, asking people something.  There are always people hanging about in my dreams, so it's never hard to ask one something.

By the way, I'm liking the new invisible wings.  New feature for this month? :smiley:

----------


## imrossed

Finally got around to the basic as well!

From DJ:
"*January 2014 TotM, Random New Years Resolution*
I walked in front of a man and thought what if he a duck bill on his face, and sure enough he did, and I instantly realize then I'm dreaming. It woke up me up, but I just visualized going back into the dream. Walking along that little corridor, and I slowly reformed. It started black, but I just kept feeling the walls knowing my sight would come in, and it did. I made a right turn, looking for the next DC I could find, and I came to a pool at a giant waterpark. I found a guy with long blonde hair who just came from the pool and was probably getting ready to leave.
I said "hey what's up" and he kinda just acknowledged me, but didn't give me a response. I wanted to stay positive to get a good response, so I say, "I've got a question for you when you have a moment." I get back "ok, just let me finish and find my shirt." He turns around and I realize if I don't force it, he won't give me an answer, so I just grab him by the shoulders and say "what's your resolution this year?" He looks at me with confusion and says "uhhh captain TV collar" and walks away. I repeat it a few times to make sure I remember it, and then slowly drift awake after that."

What a deep resolution that guy has!  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

Ooh - I need this thread - have motivation problems - and the TOTMs/comp always worked a treat for this - so - bit late - but I'll try to give it a go again - my private goals seem to lack the needed draw somehow..!?
Wings it is then!!

 :armflap: 

And Brizzl - love your avatar!!

----------


## Matt1

I did the basic i task.

I was in a room of a mansion before becoming lucid. After that, there were shelves of books and calendars for sale in the room. There are DCs around, some I know, some I don't.

I go up to one I don't know, a black woman in her 30's, and introduce myself and ask her new year's resolution. Evidently thinking I am a salesman, she dodges the question and says she has a cart and is just looking.

Elsewhere in the room on a couch is a friend of mine, so I ask him. He says, "To get a Valentine's card." I ask, "For who?" After a pause, he says, "For you!" I walk away from him.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Ooh - I need this thread - have motivation problems - and the TOTMs/comp always worked a treat for this - so - bit late - but I'll try to give it a go again - my private goals seem to lack the needed draw somehow..!?
> Wings it is then!!
> 
> 
> 
> And Brizzl - love your avatar!!



What kind of motivation problems?

My motivation problems are always trying to find things to do.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I mean that's why I've been doing the TOTMs...I can't ever think of anything to do in my lucids anymore. I understand I have the ability to do everything, but I mean go look back at some old entries of mine if you want.  I've done like everything I've wanted to do in a lucid really.

----------


## Aristaeus

I fulfilled the Bonus Task this morning. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portions are highlighted in blue, the Bonus Task in red.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 21.JAN.2014



I was in what appeared to be the suburbs of a strange town. The houses were gargantuous, and had colourful, cartoony, 18th century designs. Some houses curled to the side, and some reached as high as the Tower Bridge of London. The streets were made entirely of uniquely-cut bricks. It was nighttime, and there were no streetlights to be seen, leaving the place fairly dark. The only sources of light were the Moon and the lights emitted from the house windows.
I was with mine close and only friend, whom I have not seen in over six years. We were both dressed in dark clothing. We were sneaking about, causing mischief like we always did as teenagers.
At some point in the dream--I am not exactly sure when it occurred--I opened mine eyes. I was paralysed, and I could see a glowing sword plunged in mine chest. Immediately after, I closed mine eyes and then I was back into the dream.
At some point, mine friend and I got separated. I approached one house, and Captain Hook and his lackey, Smee, emerged from it. They said I had some sort of artifact they wanted, then prepared to subdue me. But before they could lay their hands on me, I kicked off into the air. As I flew, strange, magickal circles began to appear on the roofs of the houses. I kept trying to land on one, thinking it would teleport me to somewhere safe, but each one disappeared right before I could land on it.
Eventually, I found myself flying over what appeared to be a cross between the city of Agrabah from Aladdin and the Begnion capital from _Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance_. I spend several minutes looking for a spot on which to land. I eventually found a clear area blanketed in sand. Before I could land, however, mine Wings of the Heart suddenly sprouted from mine back, and in that instant, I realised I was dreaming.
Mine first thought was to once again try to contact mine subconscious, but I remembered the Dream Views bonus task and decided to do that instead. As I landed in the sand, a myriad of oases suddenly appeared around me. I approached one oasis, conjured my Keyblade, pointed it at the oasis, and said, "Freeze." A beam of ice then erupted from the Keyblade and began to freeze the oasis. Once the oasis was frozen over I pointed mine Keyblade at a spot on the ice and said, "Fire." A small ball of fire then erupted from the Keyblade and blew a miniature hole in the ice. This whole process was somewhat difficult, for I have not yet gotten used to using mine Keyblade, but I nevertheless got the job done. I then picked up a wooden fishing rod and cast it into the hole. Not too long after, a fish about the size of mine forearm appeared. After several tries, the fish finally bit down on the bait and I yanked it out of the water. The fish looked like a typical herring, except its scales emitted an incandescent glow.
I took the fish, left the rod, and began to venture deeper into the city. I looked down at mine trousers and found that they were dripping wet. I noticed I was wearing a pair of gloves and decided to remove them. As I did so, I unknowingly dropped the fish. Once I noticed it was gone, I began to look for it. I found it lying in front of a large cylinder supported by four beams. A short, chubby lady bent down to pick it up, but accidentally kicked it underneath the cylinder. I walked to the other side of the cylinder and found the fish lying there. I quickly picked it up and proceeded into the city.
I approached a man in the city whom had metal containers filled with fish and other sea food. He was wearing only a turban and set of beige underwear, and was on a short platform, lying on his stomach, his arms to his side. I as I drew close, he looked up at me. He had large, googly eyes with bags under them, and tiny, pink lips. I asked him how much he would be willing to pay for mine fish. In a normal-pitch voice, he said, "Eighty." I nodded and said, "Eighty. Deal." The man then snatched the fish from mine hand, then handed me a pouch of coins. I shook the pouch, listening to the coins jingle, then slipped the pouch in mine pocket.
I left the area and eventually found mineself in a dark area filled with black pipes. "What to do..." I thought to mineself. As I walked, I then thought, "Right. Contact mine subconscious." Not very long after I began mine search, however, I woke up. I was slightly disappointed not to find the pouch of coins with me.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I mean that's why I've been doing the TOTMs...I can't ever think of anything to do in my lucids anymore. I understand I have the ability to do everything, but I mean go look back at some old entries of mine if you want.  I've done like everything I've wanted to do in a lucid really.



One thing that I never get tired of in my LDs is talking to DGs. Their advice and wisdom constantly changes and evolves with me. So it's always a dream goal of mine, every night  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the Bonus task Aristaeus!!





> One thing that I never get tired of in my LDs is talking to DGs. Their advice and wisdom constantly changes and evolves with me. So it's always a dream goal of mine, every night



Oh me too. I've had LDs where I finished a task or goal, and the dream was still going strong, and I just couldn't think of stuff to do. But as long as a dream character of some kind shows up, it's going to be a party. Last time I had a lucid where I was like "Ok now what..." I ended up fighting giant cloud jellyfish and having a freaking blast!





> Ok.  I did one basic just this morning.  I was walking around in a strange house with my wife's best friend's 17 year old son.  The inside of the house was dark like night time, but when we walked out a door it was bright daylight outside.  That's when I went lucid and told him that I was dreaming.  I started to wake up at that point but I fought a bit to stay in the dream by focusing on my surroundings and it got clearer for a bit.  He came walking up to me and said, "There you are."  Then I asked him what his resolution was and he looked embarrassed and didn't want to tell me.  I got pushy and even told him that he had to tell me because it was my dream.  So he replied, "successness."  I asked him if he meant success and he replied that successness was better than regular success, that it was succeeding in life but doing it spectacularly.  Then I woke up for good and came in here to type this.



Oh sorry Charles, I JUST now noticed your totm post.

----------


## Oerath

> Well the basic tasks are certainly designed for anybody in a lucid dream to pull off, so proficiency isn't really required at all. But I too, wish there were more people attempting these



I love reading these threads! I've been gone a long while, and haven't LDed in like 2 years, but once I get back in the swing of things I will totally be taking a whack at the tasks. Assuming I can remember. I have a hard time remembering goals when I do LD, but I'm hoping that once I get back into the habit I can work on that.

----------


## Senak

Quite an interesting night. I asked a DC for their resolution ( turns out it was my orchestra director  :smiley: ) and he said he would like to take up ice fishing as a sport. 
idea. i asked him to, and he did, come with me in search of... a giant bath tub. not sure where that came from, but anyway. he saw that the water within was liquid, frowned at it, turning it to ice. he then smiled, which for some reason remelted it, and so had to keep frowning at it as we fished in the ice. all i caught was one of those plastic bathtub fish. go figure.
*two tasks

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Quite an interesting night. I asked a DC for their resolution ( turns out it was my orchestra director ) and he said he would like to take up ice fishing as a sport. 
> idea. i asked him to, and he did, come with me in search of... a giant bath tub. not sure where that came from, but anyway. he saw that the water within was liquid, frowned at it, turning it to ice. he then smiled, which for some reason remelted it, and so had to keep frowning at it as we fished in the ice. all i caught was one of those plastic bathtub fish. go figure.
> *two tasks



We should talk to Mr.Hutch about this. I think he would find it quite interesting.

"Hey, would you ever consider ice fishing?"

"Yea, actually."

"Huh, interesting...  ::evil:: "

----------


## Sibyline

> When you close the thread for the month add a link to next month as the last post so we don't have to navigate to it..







> You know, someone suggested that before and I completely forgot about it. Will do!



Yeah that was me, and now I have returned from the dead to see if you've been a good girl.  ::evil::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yeah that was me, and now I have returned from the dead to see if you've been a good girl.



 ::shock::

----------


## Smashem

if being in a wall counts for advanced 1then click on this. url -> Shouldn't be glitching the dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views <-not particularly naughty but hey

 [ I want it to be Christmas, to the void. I render myself invisible and backflip through the wall, momentarilly being in the wall (somewhere I shouldn't be *smerk*). This is my time transportation method]

----------


## woblybil

I planned a lucid for the ;last and final task but woke up dreaming about forecasting weather according to the spots on cats because the cat had gone spaz. And if I hear a lot of trucks on the highway I may dream about trucks,Or if the train blows and don't wake me up I will dream about trains.. I cant do anything about the trucks and nothing stops a train but I can snatch the Godalmighty Cat by the tail and sling it out the window into a snowbank,
 Better walk softly kitty  (I really cant do that because she's my cat )

PS: It's awful quiet around here, Nowhere near next month so I'm still working on the last one...

----------


## Senak

I wasnt 100%sure (99) what exactly you meant by naughty, so I basically did every illigal thing youcould possibly do in grand theft auto...while invisible., but only most of the time. It glitched when I drove aircraft, I couldnt figure out how, and then I crashed my helicopter and explodededed.

----------


## Graywolf

Well it's pretty late for me to get in on it this month, but I'll try basic task ii.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just woke up from tangling with *THREE* Balrogs, on a crowded beach, in broad daylight. :O
Woke up before I had a chance to actually defeat them, so I don't know if it counts as task success, but it was _awesome_. Will type up dream when I have time!

----------


## StephL

Niice - liking your weird weather and throwing-cat Woblybil!!
And three Balrogs on the beach - hehehe - what were they doing - trying to get even more red?  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> And three Balrogs on the beach - hehehe - what were they doing - trying to get even more red?



LOL. Yeah, I guess even demons want to look fabulous, every now and then. Hehe.  ::evil:: 

But, really, they were just blowing sh!t up and attacking everyone in sight. One of them was a giant one that came up out of the ocean, after destroying an oil rig on the horizon. Lol.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I wasnt 100%sure (99) what exactly you meant by naughty, so I basically did every illigal thing youcould possibly do in grand theft auto...while invisible., but only most of the time. It glitched when I drove aircraft, I couldnt figure out how, and then I crashed my helicopter and *explodededed.*



...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Get ready to love on that subC, February TOTMs coming tonight!

Here they are: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ry-2014-a.html

----------

